# First attempt at water splash



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

First attempt at water splash.

As usual I was not really sure what I was doing, and had a lot of fails, until I viewed this bunch, still not crisp, but passable.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great attempt, especially the first one, well done.
I do fine the quality Street tin distracting, I think it will look better with a single colour background, so your eyes are not drawn away from the main event.

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

intentionally getting a dive watch wet - what were you thinking man ? next you'll be putting it on a leather strap ...

:wink:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Good effort really well done , as Martin says the quality street tin is a bit of a distraction , a solid blue or maybe black would of possibly been better , but they are great a bit more tweaking and they will be competition winners :yes:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Yep, nearly went with a blue plastic chopping board, but was limited to what would fit in the sink :laugh:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

What you doing eating quality street in the bath you degenerate? :biggrin:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

kevkojak said:


> What you doing eating quality street in the bath you degenerate? :biggrin:


 Trying to soften the toffee ones!!


----------



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

hahah.

Fantastic pictures mate..i ve been trying to try something similar with my DSLR but never have time to get round to it.

Love the first picture


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

wish we could afford Quality Street

Loving the water splash, you must be getting ready for RWP's next photo contest... Maybe I will try a flaming crystal, wonder where that old can of lighter fluid is :yes:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

SBryantgb said:


> wish we could afford Quality Street
> 
> Loving the water splash, you must be getting ready for RWP's next photo contest... Maybe I will try a flaming crystal, wonder where that old can of lighter fluid is :yes:


 I'd suggest 90% denatured alcohol. A little bit safer. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> I'd suggest 90% denatured alcohol. A little bit safer. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 Now you tell me


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Excellent effort, I like it, Don't give up :thumbsup:


----------

